# Any luck in the woods yet



## Bigrod (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck so far this year shooting anything with stick and string? I have a couple decent bucks on camera from late August but haven't been out to check them again lately. Will be off work starting the middle of next week for a week and a half so maybe I can get something down. My freezer is out so need to get it filled.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 8, 2012)

Took out a "bad" mother (she was one of two who'd lost their fawns this summer) on opening day afternoon at my place up north. With fuel costs so high, and our zone being restricted to one deer per hunter this year, I took the first one worth bagging to end my season up there.

Been wanting to get out and hunt public land now that the small game has likely been obliterated, but my back is messed up pretty good so it's going to have to wait. Right now I couldn't drag a fawn out, let alone a good size shooter.

Minneapolis has a large Hmong population, and they storm the woods the first couple weekends wiping out all the small game while pushing the deer into the residential areas surrounding the WMA's. Once they've run out of tree rats and bunnies, things quiet down and the deer return.


----------



## Bigrod (Oct 8, 2012)

At least here we can get just about as many doe bow tags as one would want to shoot and two bucks a year. Either 1 with a bow and 1 with a gun or 2 with a bow. I didn't get out but 3 days last year so saved up my vacation this year so I am sure to get out there if it doesn't rain the whole time I'm off.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 8, 2012)

I can get unlimited doe tags in the metro, and there are other public lands where I can still hunt, but I'm not able to swing the fuel costs this year - too many other expenses and not enough income.


----------



## Bigrod (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm lucky enough that I can step out my back door and hunt. Walk bout a 1/4 mile and up in a tree I go ready to hunt.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 8, 2012)

When I get my house build up there, I'll be able to walk out the back door and shoot `em. That's a few years off yet. I'll have to walk a 1/4 mile to get to any of the neighbors.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice pics Rod. I only been out a couple times, no luck yet. Had 3 does coming in perfect. I was in a stand along a picked corn field. They got about 50yrds from me, looked down the edge of the woods and spooked. Dang farmer came through the field with his truck. :bang:


----------



## Bigrod (Oct 12, 2012)

At least it was the farmer. I have had idiots on 4wheelers driving thru the woods on me before. I hope to be able to get out next week and get some meat at least.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 12, 2012)

I got a big doe last Saturday, i fill my freezer first then wait for the big one.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 12, 2012)

Harvested a mature doe opening day.

Hoping to get some stand time at the end of the month/first of November.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 12, 2012)

Lost one of my best spots.... right out my back door in a treeline behind my house. Been huntin it for 18 years. Somebody approached the farmer with cash, now I'm out.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 13, 2012)

Shot a doe Monday evening 2nd time out. Cut her up tuesday night and wife canned it Wed. I was happy to see we got 28 pints from it.


----------

